# Farmall h



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

Started this farmall h of my great grandpas 2 years ago and finnaly have it just over half done,I started when i was 14 with little help from my dad rebuild the engine and painted it all and reassembled it,


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You should be very proud young man...outstanding.


----------



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply but thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a fine looking tractor! Good for you!


----------



## desertdave (Nov 26, 2012)

NICE...I want one!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks great! I tore my family's Farmall H apart and rebuilt it in college, then painted it the next summer. I think yours looks better than mine, though I did a few performance upgrades when I was in there. Keep up the great work!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice job its a piece of our history brought back to life.


----------



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks alot everyone means alot


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

it looks great,you did a great job.have fun with it.


----------



## jonathco (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good; that's a fine looking H


----------



## thornysummit (Jan 4, 2013)

I juat bought me a new 1940 h for $150. What a steal


----------



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sh** i would say so congrats


----------



## thornysummit (Jan 4, 2013)

Its my third H. So I know what I'm looking at and wanting


----------



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

YouTube:<br/><br/>http://youtu.be/OTZrb-5YBN


for anyone wanting to here it run and a little walk around its far from done i know,


----------

